# Unable to call customer or support from app (ios)



## edifice98 (Apr 2, 2017)

For a couple of months now I have been unable to call the customer or support using the app on ios.
Has anyone else had this problem? Trying to figure out if it's just me. 

I'm ok with not calling support because I can call them directly. Not being able to call the customer is a hassle because I need to call support and have them call which takes some time.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

make sure you have the correct phone number inputted in the app for yourself.


----------



## edifice98 (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow.. not sure how that got changed. That was it! Thanks!


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

edifice98 said:


> Wow.. not sure how that got changed. That was it! Thanks!


sometimes the app will prompt you to randomly input your phone number for the device you're signing into, and i've accidentally missed a digit or something before too


----------



## edifice98 (Apr 2, 2017)

I asked support about this once and they wanted me to empty cache. Reboot .. etc etc. I said - no thanks. Glad I asked here. They really should train support better. This should have been the first suggestion. Ugh.


----------

